# Clunk in Drivetrain?



## rustytruck (Apr 12, 2007)

I've got a 92 hardbody 4x4 2.4 ltr. Its recently developed a clunk at highway speeds when i accelerate.

Usually, i'll take my foot of the accelerater to slow down for a corner or something, and when I apply the gas, there is a solid clunk. Feels like it's coming from the Drivetrain. 

Doesn't happen when i'm shifting though, or at low speeds.

Any thoughts?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check the u-joints and center support bearing if you have one.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Carrier bearing, maybe.


----------

